# Please tell me if this works PCOS VITALINE



## AKA (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anyone heard of www.pcos-vitaline.com 

They offer diets to ladies who have PCOS,

Has anyone tried it and worked or should I stay well clear

Hope someone can help

I just feel so unhappy
 



/links


----------



## EHLD (prev. Lucas-Dunn) (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi Hun!

I tried this a couple of years ago but unfortunately couldn't get to grips with it! Just an idea but have a look at the GL Diet, a newer version of the GI diet. I found this easier to follow! It does help to have willpower though, which unfortunately I do not possess!  

HTH

Em xxxx


----------

